# usb printer problems please help

## iplayfast

I've gone through two different printers in the last week, so I'm thinking it's not a printer problem but a local one. 

Both printers are USB, and both are detected by the computer. 

I'm now on a Brother DCP-7060D, that I want to use for printing scanning etc. 

What I'm seeing is that the printer installs correctly, but when I try to print anything it nothing happens. (Printer doesn't even warm up).

The cups status says stopped.

Things I've tried is changing the /etc/cups/printer.conf  ErrorPolicy to retry-job. Made no difference.

I haven't gotten to the scanning part yet. Printing in Linux used to be easy! What happened?

Please help.

----------

## Vorlon

If you are getting cups status of "stopped" then clearly something is wrong with cups.

Have you tried typing "/etc/init.d/cupsd start" from a text window?

Have you logged on to cups via the web interface and checked the printer status (http://localhost:631/printers/)?

What interface is listed under the printer?

----------

## iplayfast

Well I discovered that the driver was installed in a different place. (I had to use rpm to install it, so ....) I just linked the installed place to the place where it normally would be installed.

Now  I can print and it says that it went through. Only problem is nothing comes out of the printer. 

I'm not sure if I'm getting any closer. 

When I first tried scanning, things worked right away. Now I'm getting the "Error during device I/O"  error.

----------

## Vorlon

I've had trouble with Brother printers and scanners.   They offer Linux support, but for some reason their drivers are not in the normal foomatic database, so only work "easily" with Debian/Ubuntu and Redhat.  <sigh>

Too bad, because they make good, inexpensive stuff, but I won't buy another Brother product again unless the exact model is in the database.

----------

